# Rolex Watches



## jamesk (Dec 31, 2011)

hi im new to the watch collecting scene, i resently got 2 watches one is a - tudor royal, on movement it says tudor 17 rubies, on inside of backcase it says dennison made in england for rolex dennisteel 9912,

the other is a oyster junior sports wristwatch, i have read that this was also made for rolex for canadian troops and is a rare watch, all other junior sports watches have what looks like another small dial on bottom of face, like a 24hr or something, mines does not have this, can anyone give me some info on any of the watches


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi James, welcome to the Forum, we need some pics to make a proper comment, the second watch sounds more interesting  If you look on the main page there is a header showing how to upload pics


----------



## jamesk (Dec 31, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi James, welcome to the Forum, we need some pics to make a proper comment, the second watch sounds more interesting  If you look on the main page there is a header showing how to upload pics


cant seem to do it, can i email you some pics


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

On the Junior, the small subdial at the 6 o'clock position is the seconds hand. 

Later,

William


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

jamesk said:


> hi im new to the watch collecting scene, i resently got 2 watches one is a - tudor royal, on movement it says tudor 17 rubies, on inside of backcase it says dennison made in england for rolex dennisteel 9912,
> 
> the other is a oyster junior sports wristwatch, i have read that this was also made for rolex for canadian troops and is a rare watch, all other junior sports watches have what looks like another small dial on bottom of face, like a 24hr or something, mines does not have this, can anyone give me some info on any of the watches


I'd be VERY interested to hear from you if there are any other numbers written on the inside of the caseback of the Tudor. Your serial number of 9912 could be dated with a bit more info. Does it say for example 12879 as well as 9912?

Cheers


----------



## jamesk (Dec 31, 2011)

hi, the tudor also has number 12879 inside


----------



## jamesk (Dec 31, 2011)

aroma said:


> jamesk said:
> 
> 
> > hi im new to the watch collecting scene, i resently got 2 watches one is a - tudor royal, on movement it says tudor 17 rubies, on inside of backcase it says dennison made in england for rolex dennisteel 9912,
> ...


----------



## jamesk (Dec 31, 2011)

aroma said:


> jamesk said:
> 
> 
> > hi im new to the watch collecting scene, i resently got 2 watches one is a - tudor royal, on movement it says tudor 17 rubies, on inside of backcase it says dennison made in england for rolex dennisteel 9912,
> ...


hi it has 12879 as you said, what does this mean


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi,

12879 is the case reference number and the other number (9912) is the case serial number. On my database I have two examples near that serial number - 9883, also a Tudor (from 1960) and 9910, an Omega (from 1959/60). So your Tudor watch movement (ETA?) is housed in an English-made steel case from 1960 or thereabouts. Many watch manufacturers used to export their movements for casing in the recipient country - usually the cases were gold but Dennisons also made steel cases.

I hope that helps

Cheers


----------

